# Gage Got His Collar from Nismo's K9 Co. :D



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, so I ordered Gage a collar from Trevor @ Nismo's K9 Co. and I got it yesterday and finalyl got to put it on him today, OMG it looks sooooo sexy on him, Trev, I love it, And he has plenty of room to grow in it, he will wear it around the house and Maxine will be showing him in it on Sat. at the Bully show. 

SO here ya go, hahaha he wouldn't be still, he lubs me 
















































Just wish he had been lookin at me, is a great pic  - 

















What y'all think?? I likes it


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks good Tye! I really need to get Savannah a new one.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks James, I promise you won't be sorry, Trev makes awesome stuff


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks so great on him, i love it!!!!!
James, Tye is so right you won't be sorry. These are great sturdy collars, Trev knows what's up


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I may eventually get one from him, it does look hella good on your pup! But I gotta show Tablerock some love first, ya know!  haha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice I love it .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Why not both  I got a BA collar from Trev and we just ordered a Camo and black WP harness with the green padding from Tablerock  I had the WP harness made to match Trevor's collar


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

does he have a website?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Looks so great on him, i love it!!!!!
> James, Tye is so right you won't be sorry. These are great sturdy collars, Trev knows what's up


Thanks Krystal, I am lovin it too 



angelbaby said:


> very nice I love it .


Thanks Angel 



echs332000 said:


> does he have a website?


www.nizmosk9suply.com I promise you will love what you get


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the love guys!
Gage wheres it well. i wish you guys the best of luck at the show, no doubt it will be fun! 
much appreciated!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Love it! Very good looking collar. I may have to order one for Harlow if Niz can do Gucci print lol (I`ll pay extra [; )


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

no Gucci sorry. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Trev - for real it is awesome, Maxine's dad was even impressed, I promise to post pics first thing Sunday 

Rach - you won't be unhappy even if it's nto gucci


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sunday will be fun! im stoked to see pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Trev, I will be meetin g John ( Lone Star) and seeing many ppl I haven't seen in a few years, will be nice, and Gage gets to rep you r collar


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

He looks good in it!!

I think its funny how he doesn't look at you in any of the pics except one. My boy Whit does the same thing and I hate it! I'll have a good shot and then he looks away lol.

Very handsome boy apbtmom


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Eric, hahah in the first couple of shots he kept trying to turn around to lick me, silly dog, he is too funny, my boys just sit and pose, but I am forever takin pis of them  hahaha I heart me some Whit, he is too cute 

Thanks, I know my niece will be happy to see these responses


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Lookin' good! Trevor makes killer collars!!

I heart Gager, he's such a handsome dude.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes he does  Thanks, my niece is soooo stoked to show him tomorrow in his new spiffy collar from trevor


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Lookin' good! Trevor makes killer collars!!
> 
> I heart Gager, he's such a handsome dude.


thank you  Gage will have soo much fun at the show tomorrow



apbtmom76 said:


> Yes he does  Thanks, my niece is soooo stoked to show him tomorrow in his new spiffy collar from trevor


I happy to hear Maxine loved it, and even her dad liked it she said.
:woof:

excited to hear how the show goes!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Raiders collar! lol. Looks good


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> thank you  Gage will have soo much fun at the show tomorrow
> 
> I happy to hear Maxine loved it, and even her dad liked it she said.
> :woof:
> ...


I think we will have an awesome time, and yes Greg liked the collar, he said it was really nice  I will post pics on Sunday I promise 



American_Pit13 said:


> Raiders collar! lol. Looks good


lol Holly, I won't comment, hahah Trev, you need burnt orange


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet- I just ordered two about an hour ago.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice collar. I like the wide white center, it makes it stand out.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Sweet- I just ordered two about an hour ago.


SWEET Freddie, i can't wait to see them when you get them 



PerfectPit said:


> Very nice collar. I like the wide white center, it makes it stand out.


It's silver and yes my niece loved it, that is the way she ordered it, thanks so much


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Tye I ordered a red and black one and a blue and black one. Trevor is super nice !!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice, that looks good on him. :thumbsup:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome Freddie I can't wait to see the boys in them 

Dave - renew your VIP man  THanks


----------

